# write to a soldier address



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I hope this will help alot of you who are asking how to write to a soldier but cant get any addresses. I was sent this address for penpals for soldliers. Please write with your details to the address below: 
Thank you for supporting our soldiers.
****************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

PLEASE BE ADVICED, IN THE FOLLOWING LIST THERE ARE ADDRESSES TO.......OP Merrick. This name is wrong it is OP HERRICK with an "H". Please alter the name when you address your envelopes. many thanks.

********************************************************************************************
25231619 2Lt Tim Hughes
908 LSU
TH Log Gp
KAF
Op Herrick
BFPO 772
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Sun Penpals C/O
OMMW1 Semple
D243342h
OP Telic
HMS Chiddingfold
BFPO 254
(20 lads want penpals) Please note the Name is OP HERRICK not Merrick.

Cpl Richie Morris
TSW DET JMF (A) FWD
OP Merrick
Camp Bastion
Afghanistan
BFPO 792

Sac Dan Grove Please note, the names in the addresses is OP HERRICK and NOT Merrick like stated
TSW DET JMF (A) FWD
OP Merrick
Camp Bastion
Afghanistan
BFPO 792

Sac Andy Smart
TSW DET JMF (A) FWD
OP Merrick
Camp Bastion
Afghanistan
BFPO 792

Sac Pinky Paulding
TSW DET JMF (A) FWD
OP Merrick
Camp Bastion Please not, OP HERRICK is the right name and NOT Merrick as stated.
Afghanistan
BFPO 792

Sac Johno Griffiths
TSW DET JMF (A) FWD
OP Merrick
Camp Bastion
Afghanistan
BFPO 792 Please not the name is OP HERRICK and not MERRICK as stated.

Sac Will Paul
TSW DET JMF (A) FWD
OP Merrick
Camp Bastion
Afghanistan
BFPO 792

Sac Ben Beeley
TSW DET JMF (A) FWD
OP Merrick
Camp Bastion
Afghanistan
BFPO 792

ET(WE) Hedley
HMS Cumberland
BFPO 261
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Cpl Gareth Thomas
TSW Det
JHFA (Main)
Camp Bastion
BFPO 792

Chief Petty Officer (WS) (UW) 
John Wilson
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

L8437470
Cpl Marc A Greenfield
901EAW
DSG
BFPO 639
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

PO (uw) Brian Russell
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309 
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

ETME Anderson
M1C
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Sean Loughrill
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Here are some more names for you all,

Sean Loughrill
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

D241134W
LA (Phot) Stuart Hill
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

LET(ME) D Morris
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Petty Officer (Underwater) Mike Lewis 
Assistant Media Operations Officer
Under-Water Warfare Department 
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Chief Petty Officer (WS)(UW) John Wilson
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Andrew Mounfield
HMS Iron Duke 
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

30059618 Frank Walker
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Sgt Steve Lane
RAF Police Flt
BFPO 779

POET(ME) P.L.'Tony Blackburn
M3D Section
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

24948648 Cpl Byfield
HTF STTT
BFPO 792

Kev Botwood D258036T
Petty Officers Mess
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Mark Duke D252859H
PO's Mess,
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

ETME Andy Bellis 30006314 HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Ryan Stephens
30025084
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Po CIS Darren Long
Petty officers mess
HMS Cumberland
BFPO 261
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

SAC Stu Rayer B8447247
C4I FLT
901 EAW
BFPO 639
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto[email protected]" [email protected]mil.uk

ET(WE) Francis
30006497
18 Man Mess
HMS Kent
BFPO 318
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

ETME Mcleavy ''screw'' Driver
M3H
30MM
HMS Iron Duke
BFPO 309

25208017,
Signaller Robinson
Light Dragoons (A sqn)
Camp Bastion
Op Herrick 10
BFPO 792

30006052
Mr Lee Brewster
HMS Iron duke 
HMNB Portsmouth.
BFPO 309 
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Mt Section
Op Verve
Camp Bastion
BFPO 792
(10)

D257345F
Ls Ashcroft
3G Mess
HMS Cumberland, 
BFPO 261
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

LAC Collis
18 Man Mess
HMS Kent
BFPO 318
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

D245807B Gary Mace
HMS Cumberland
BFPO 261
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]

Phil Mace
HMS Cumberland
BFPO 261
Email:
HYPERLINK "mailto:[email protected]" [email protected]


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Come on you lot, there must be loads more people who would want to help keep the morals up of one of our brave soldiers. Go and write this address down and start writing, MAKE A SOLDIERS DAY. AND FEEL GOOD ABOUT IT YOURSELF. 
What ever you are doing today, stop and think what those soldiers are having to do day in and day out, bomb, guns, bullet, deaths of mates, lonlieness, CHEER THEM UP, SUPPORT OUR TROOPS PLEASE............


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have written the address down. A few family members wanted the address but i couldn't find it online! Cheers xx


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Have written down the address - will start a letter 2night


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Already started a letter, thanks for this! x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*what a wonderful Idea  Im sure these guys will be pleased to have any correspondance from people, these guys are doing a great job and need all the encoragment they can get  and to bring a smile or two to their faces  *


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awwww Thank You Very Much To All Of You Who Are Writing To Them, I Am So Please I Can Help, There Are Alot Of People Who Can Find Addresses But Want To Write So I Thought I Would Put This In Here For Them. Good Luck. And Have Fun. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

princessx87 said:


> I have written the address down. A few family members wanted the address but i couldn't find it online! Cheers xx


BLESS YOU AND THANK YOU, THEY NEED THESE LETTERS FROM YOU. HAVE FUN OK. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> Have written down the address - will start a letter 2night


THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR DOING THAT, THEY DESERVE IT. HAVE FUN OK. XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Already started a letter, thanks for this! x


THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR DOING THIS IT WILL MAKE A SOLDIERS DAY HONESTLY, HAVE FUN OK. XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *what a wonderful Idea  Im sure these guys will be pleased to have any correspondance from people, these guys are doing a great job and need all the encoragment they can get  and to bring a smile or two to their faces  *


I feel very passionate about this, there are thousands of soldiers out there fighting on the font line, and getting killed in the process to. its the least we can do to support them all, letting them know that we do care and think about them, it will help raise their morale and give them somthing to look forward to, a simple letter in the post is what they want to help connect back to us in britain. there are also those who dont have any letters and parcels, how lonely that must feel. bless them all. thank you very much for your reply. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

I just wanted to thank everyone that is doing this for our troops it will be much appreciated i'm sure. I will be lucky to have my husband home in a couple of weeks but at the same time really feel for the replacing reg's on their way out there My heart goes out to the families also, it's not easy


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

basi said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone that is doing this for our troops it will be much appreciated i'm sure. I will be lucky to have my husband home in a couple of weeks but at the same time really feel for the replacing reg's on their way out there My heart goes out to the families also, it's not easy


awww I bet you cant wait, it must be awfull for you too, not knowing how he is all the time, I am so glad he is coming home safely to you. Please tell him for me, how much we appreciate him and his fellow soldiers and we are sooooo proud of him. god bless him 
This is why I want as many people to wirte to them and send over parcels, to keep their morals up and put a smile on their faces, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Can the two people who PM me about addresses get back in touch thanks xxxxxxxx I have PM you back but no reply yet


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*I decided this was important enough to be a sticky so peeps can find the addy :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Wish I could


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

i'dreally loveto do this..i'd have no idea what to write though.i will have a go.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

champagneannie said:


> i'dreally loveto do this..i'd have no idea what to write though.i will have a go.


I have an address for you if you would like to write to a soldier? Just write from the heart, write as if you were doing it for a member of your family. I didnt know what to write first off. So I wrote a bit about how I came about getting an address and a bit about myself, and what I think about our brave soldiers doing their job so well and how we are thinking about them, ask a bit about him/her and they will write back to you eventually, You may not get a reply straight away as they are on the front line most of them, so it will take time. ok, PM me if you would like to go ahead ok. as I cant just put their addresses out publicly. And Thank You. xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Wish I could


would you like to?????????? Let me know if you do, dont worry if you are unable to ok. xxcxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> would you like to?????????? Let me know if you do, dont worry if you are unable to ok. xxcxx


I would as I love to write letters, have two penpals in South Korea suddenly, but I don't want them to get into trouble for writing to a 13 year old hah.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> I would as I love to write letters, have two penpals in South Korea suddenly, but I don't want them to get into trouble for writing to a 13 year old hah.


Bless you I understand now, didnt realise you were that yound lolol thanks xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

So do you just send your details initially, and they match you with someone? Or do you write a letter that will be given randomly?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Nonnie, I have actuall addresses that you can write to with thier numbers and details on, so you write a letter with your details on it, and in due course they will reply to you, it may take a while for the reply ok.
There were sites on here where they give you an address but not soldiers name or number and when you send them they are distributed out, that is if they got to be posted at all, as alot of post offices are not posting UNLESS you have a name and number which I think is wrong, alll soldiers should be alowed to recieve a letter even if they dont know who it is from until they read it.
They alll look forward to letters and parcels when they can be sent too, it helps keep them in touch with home and booste their moral. They deserve anything we can do for them.
I have an address if you would like one I can PM it to you if requested ok. and Thank You. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

When my husband was in Bosnia he got a pen pal... within a year of coming back they were married and had a child... ok, they're not together now but had 2 lovely children and it really made his tour a lot easier having something else to think about!!

When out in Afghanistan etc one of the best things you can send them is shower gel, hair gel, toothpaste, sweets, magazines, (NOT aerosols as they end up opening the parcels and taking them out and destroying them)... I'm trying to think of all the stuff my husband has asked me to send while he's been away!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Instant sachets hot chocolate, horliks, coffee etc
Instant sachets of Engery powders for cold drinks,
cupa soups, pot noodles, sweets, toffees, chewing gums, any boiled sweets for thirst quenching, mints. chewitt's. etc etc. Not Chocolate as it will melt in the heat.
savory bics, snacks, biscuits. pringles, watsits, tuc snack bic's. savoury nibbles.
Peanuts and dried raisin's etc
Wet wipes, shower gel, toothpaste, toothbrushes, roll on deodorant, lip balm, shampoo. Newspapers, paper back books, playing cards. some ask for cotton socks which I would not of thought of.
Things they can make up quickly for a snack or drinks hot/cold.
There are lots of things my mind have gone blank now. But someone else will obviously come in and know what else to send over. Will add more if I remember. 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> When my husband was in Bosnia he got a pen pal... within a year of coming back they were married and had a child... ok, they're not together now but had 2 lovely children and it really made his tour a lot easier having something else to think about!!
> 
> When out in Afghanistan etc one of the best things you can send them is shower gel, hair gel, toothpaste, sweets, magazines, (NOT aerosols as they end up opening the parcels and taking them out and destroying them)... I'm trying to think of all the stuff my husband has asked me to send while he's been away!


Ask him to list some of the things they ask for and post it on here it will help others as to what to send out.
It helps them think about home and also that there are alot of people out there who are thinking about each and every one of them.xxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *I decided this was important enough to be a sticky so peeps can find the addy :smilewinkgrin:*


OH! THIS IS ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT THANK YOU VERY MUCH, THESE SOLDIERS DESERVE EVERYTHING THEY CAN GET. THEY ARE RISKING THEIR LIVES OUT THERE. (((((((((HUGS TO YOU FOR THIS))))))))))


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I HAVE ADDED MORE NAMES AND ADDRESSES ON MY THREAD AT THE BEGINING, I DO HAVE MORE IF NEEDED FOR THE SHIPS ETC
THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HAVE CONTACTED ME THROUGH PM. THEY WILL LOVE THIS. XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Myself and my husband would really like to do this, we recently watched the bbc programme wounded and it really touched us, we want to be able to do something to help our soldiers.

Do we just pick one of the addresses on the first page?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes you can pick an address and write to them, I do have others for the carriers etc..... I missed that program as I couldnt get back home in time, and missed the repeat on bbc3 too, i was so gutted. They are very brave arn't they, alot are so young and have to go through this risking their lives at any time. I am so proud to be British through these soldiers.
I am so pleased you will be writing to a soldier, if you have any freinds who would like to do the same please pass on an address, or you can have one of the others I have got if you want ok. Have fun and Thank You Again.xxxxxx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this 

I'm going to start a letter right away! Could you PM me some addresses please?

My heart went cold at the thought of my daughter going to Afghan in December but she's got a reprieve and is not going until March next year now. I'm so very proud of her committment to the RAF and proud of all our young men and women over there at the moment even if I don't agree with it. My daughter has friends there at the moment who I write to and send little packages to knowing how much they are appreciated.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,

Is it definately OP Merrick?? I thought it was OP Herrick.......


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Don't know how I missed this
> 
> I'm going to start a letter right away! Could you PM me some addresses please?
> 
> My heart went cold at the thought of my daughter going to Afghan in December but she's got a reprieve and is not going until March next year now. I'm so very proud of her committment to the RAF and proud of all our young men and women over there at the moment even if I don't agree with it. My daughter has friends there at the moment who I write to and send little packages to knowing how much they are appreciated.


See they are doing what they want to do or they wouldnt of signed up in the first place, I think they are all so very very brave. A letter and a parcel is the least we can do to help them keep their spirits up. If you look at the begining of this thread you will see a list of names and addresss with numbers, so you can pick the one you would like. Thank you very much for doing this it mean so much to me. cheryl xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it definately OP Merrick?? I thought it was OP Herrick.......


there are quite a few there, and some have got OP Merrick and some OP Herrick, so I have just put them on as I received them. You could put "or" between the two names if you wish, It will still get there. But as they are written there that is how I received them. I must say I thought it was Herrick, but then again im not sure so there may be the other one too???????? Thank you very much. cheryl.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it definately OP Merrick?? I thought it was OP Herrick.......


I did think this too, so I have PM the gentleman I am in touch with to find out ok. I will get back on this one, if it is Herrick then I will edit my thread to tell people the proper name, I was given this as it was so I cant alter it at the moment incase it is right. will let you know ok. thanks.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

francesandjon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it definately OP Merrick?? I thought it was OP Herrick.......


It is OP Herrick


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

basi said:


> It is OP Herrick


thank you very much for advising the name. I thought when I got the names that is was Herrick but as they all had Merrick on them I just pasted them as it was sent to me. Thanks again.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

No probs 

Here is an incentive for all the uniform lovers, my hubby is 2nd from the right standing.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

basi said:


> No probs
> 
> Here is an incentive for all the uniform lovers, my hubby is 2nd from the right standing.


Aww bless him and his mates, they risk their lives to do this job, but they love it and this is what they wanted to do. I think they are so brave in what they do. They all deserve a medal for just going there as well as medal for every single thing they do aswell. They are not appreciated enough. I dont know how I would cope if my hubby was doing what yours is. But then again they are married to the army and us wives come 2nd. (((((((((hugs))))))))) He looks very smart in that pic and very handsome too. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

That's the thing most of the guys join up for doing things like this. My hubby loves his job but there are times where it gets him down especially this tour where he has lost some of his lads
They are doing a great job out there in difficult conditions and I am very greatful to have mine home safe and well.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

basi said:


> That's the thing most of the guys join up for doing things like this. My hubby loves his job but there are times where it gets him down especially this tour where he has lost some of his lads
> They are doing a great job out there in difficult conditions and I am very greatful to have mine home safe and well.


It must be awfull for him loosing his mates, he is sooo luck he is still alive and coming back to you safely. I have had alot of PM's asking for addresses for them to write and send parcels. I am so chuffed I put the thread on now. And it have been made a Sticky so everyone can find my thread quickly.
These soldier need all the uplifting of spirits they can get, even a letter from a stanger will booste their morals and if I can get more people to do this then I know I am doing my part. Well done those brave soldiers. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

So what is it exactly that we do? And what type of stuff would we write?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> So what is it exactly that we do? And what type of stuff would we write?


We write a letter to any soldiers out there fighting and risking thier lives. alot of them dont have letters or parcels from families becase some of them dont have famillies. We write a bit about ourselves, what ever you want to write, then asking them about themselves, what do they do when they do eventually get time to themselves, anything you want, and also telling them how proud we are of them and what they are doing. Make it a nice fun letter. Thank you for enquiring about this. I do hope you decide to write. It means alot to them knowing that there are people thinking about them and that they are NOT alone.


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> We write a letter to any soldiers out there fighting and risking thier lives. alot of them dont have letters or parcels from families becase some of them dont have famillies. We write a bit about ourselves, what ever you want to write, then asking them about themselves, what do they do when they do eventually get time to themselves, anything you want, and also telling them how proud we are of them and what they are doing. Make it a nice fun letter. Thank you for enquiring about this. I do hope you decide to write. It means alot to them knowing that there are people thinking about them and that they are NOT alone.


Ok but how do we choose which address to write to?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> Ok but how do we choose which address to write to?


Under each name is a number (ID of the soldier) and then underneath that is their address, some are on ships/carriers so it will be under their name along with BFPO. which is the forces postal who passes these onto them. hope this helps.


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

What if everyone is writing to the same one though? He/She'd have loads and someone else would have none.... I would really like to do this but I feel really unsure about what to write and stuff i.e. how to start it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> What if everyone is writing to the same one though? He/She'd have loads and someone else would have none.... I would really like to do this but I feel really unsure about what to write and stuff i.e. how to start it.


You could still address it to that soldier and then in the letter put a slip of paper asking if he have lots of mail he can pass it onto another soldier who dont have any mail at all, They will do this for you no problems. ok


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh this is fantastic  

if anyone lives in wigan, there is a shoebox collection for the troops, i think there has already been a post about what to put in ti and i can get you details of drop off points.

Id love to write to one but i wouldnt want to be writing to a 16yr old, it would be a bit indecant with me being 35 lol is there anyway to get ages so its a bit more apropriate?


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

oh and im also doing a charity parachute jump next yr for ex service mand and women  if anyone wants to support that.

This is our facebook page.

Login | Facebook


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Id love to write to one but i wouldnt want to be writing to a 16yr old, it would be a bit indecant with me being 35 lol is there anyway to get ages so its a bit more apropriate?


Yes I agree


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

If you look at some of the names they are sergents, Col SGt, Corprals, Privates are younger, But they wont care about how old you are, they just want letters from UK their home. It will boost their morals no end just receving a letter from a stranger letting them know we are thinking of them, I am 51 and I am writing to two of them. No replies yet, but my mate have had 5 replies and she sent her 6 weeks before me. And parcels they would love to receive them and they will pass on some parcels to mate who dont receive anything at all. Go on write a letter make their day special. Write a bit about you and what your life is like etc and then ask them about theirs etc. It really do not matter about ages, but you could always write and ask in a little letter inside to Please can yo pass this onto an older soldier who do not receive anything. You never know as horrible as it sounds that soldier you will be writing to may have died weeks later but he had some happiness knowing that there are people over here that think about what a brilliant job they are doing. They are very brave soldiers. And will appreciate anything they get.xxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry for going on but was just sat down to write my letter and was looking through the addresses and I wondered were those email address which you can email instead of post?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> Sorry for going on but was just sat down to write my letter and was looking through the addresses and I wondered were those email address which you can email instead of post?


Those belong to that soldier, you can try to email if you would like, but there is no telling when they can get to internet access where they are. But by almean try it if you would like to. xxx


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

All Done


----------



## ppersion (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello every one,
Go and write this address down and start writing, MAKE A SOLDIERS DAY. AND FEEL GOOD ABOUT IT YOURSELF.
What ever you are doing today, stop and think what those soldiers are having to do day in and day out, bomb, guns, bullet, deaths of mates, loneliness.
If you do not like my post then just Ignore It.
Thanks.


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Already had a reply!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> All Done


Well done and thank you very much. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry if this offends anyone but I had a reply from another solidier and apparently they see this as a way of dating and getting naughty letters to get them through... Just thought I pass on the information.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this offends anyone but I had a reply from another solidier and apparently they see this as a way of dating and getting naughty letters to get them through... Just thought I pass on the information.


oooeeerrr.  I dont think all of them are like that. Your the first one to get a reply that I know of. Just reply and tell him that that is not why you are writing to him for, and you are quite offended by this reply and wont be emailing him again., unless it is one of his mate mucking around. You dont know what they get up to out there. xxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I wouldnt let any of this information worry you and stop you writing to a soldier, there are thousands of them out there lonely and needing letters to keep thier spirits up. Please write and make a soldier happy. Thank you everyone for doing this. xxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> oooeeerrr.  I dont think all of them are like that. Your the first one to get a reply that I know of. Just reply and tell him that that is not why you are writing to him for, and you are quite offended by this reply and wont be emailing him again., unless it is one of his mate mucking around. You dont know what they get up to out there. xxxxxx


It was actually 2 separate ones that said similar things.... It was very uncomfortable.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

But it done mean that they are all like that. We can write to them and if they go on about that part then dont write again, find another one. NOT all of them are like that. So sorry you had an uncomfortable time with the first ones you wrote to. But there are alot of really nice ones there too, my mate have had 4 replies to date and they are all very very nice lads, one being and older bloke. My other mate who is doing the same as me finding people to write to them have many she write to and send parcels and have never had a problem with any of them. It must be frustrating for them over there, but they have no right to take advantage, so just move on and find another one if you' want to that is. I would just ingnore the ones whoever did that to me and write to others who appreciate it. Good luck though.xxxxx


----------



## emwalker (Sep 28, 2009)

this is the reply i got need help of what to put back help





Hey, cheers for writing, sorry for the late reply been a bit busy!


Well im Dave, 20 from Newcastle and currently serving onboard HMS Cumberland
Currently deployed out to the Gulf of Aden off the coasts of Somalia hunting
A few pirates and having a go at a few drugs boarding's which isn't so bad.

Onboard im a weapons engineer which is as good as it sounds just generally
Maintaining all the guns, torpedoes, missiles, radars, trackers, sonar and
Comms so its pretty busy all the time. Been in the mob for just shy of 2
Years now and loving it. So far since we deployed in may we have visited
Gibralta, Malta, Crete, salalah, Muscat, Pakistan, and have left Dubai
After 2 and half weeks of maintenance. We are due to get back to Devonport
On the 3rd of dec which is not too bad back for crimbo and New Year.

Anyway I need someone to have a bit of crack with and to generally keep me
Amused for the next few months and hopefully keep in contact so if your up
For the challenge just give me an email back and tell me a bit more about
Yourself. Love going out and socialising and having a good laugh and by the
Way im a massive football fan and love pretty much all sports which is
Always a good conversation topic I think so we should get on well hopefully



Stay safe unlike myself lol



Dave H x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

emwalker said:


> this is the reply i got need help of what to put back help
> 
> Hey, cheers for writing, sorry for the late reply been a bit busy!
> 
> ...


That is a lovely letter you got back. I would write back asking about his family and I bet they cant wait for him to get home for xmas, ask him if he have brothers and sisters and if any of his brothers are in the army, navy etc and do they like their job.
If you know anything about football at all or a member of your family know anything you could ask them about their team and then it will give you some idea on what to talk about with his football, ask him what team do he support and have he ever gone to any matches.
Ask what he does on his time off and where do he go? 
Tell him what you like doing in your spare time and what clubs you go to if any. Tell him about bonfire night, (sounds dull but he may like to know),ask him if he gets many letters from other people.
Ask him what he will be doing over the xmas period.
There is alot of things you could write, just say this is your first time in writing and not sure what to ask and say at the moment but once yu have done it a few times and got to know each other then it will be easier.

I do hope you enjoy your letter writing, he do sound nice dont he.

You could ask him if he have any other mates who would like letters and put it into the thread to keep it going, there are alot of people who would like to write and sometimes they dont receive anything for months and months, and other get them quickly like you. Good Luck hun. have fun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xkimlewtasx (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey so once we've wrote the letter, do you just take it the post office and how much does it cost to post??


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

xkimlewtasx said:


> Hey so once we've wrote the letter, do you just take it the post office and how much does it cost to post??


Write the letter, put the name and number of the soldier on the envelope along with his address. Take it to the post office and they will take it FREE as long as it has BFPO on the address, (British Forces Post Office). Hope this help you.


----------



## izzyowl (Sep 1, 2010)

I also would love to write to a soldier I did get some names from Deidre & wrote to a couple of them but soon as I put my age in the letter I never did get a reply back from them maybe I shouldn't of done that  maybe someone could help me out on here to where I can write to a soldier preferably male.

Kindest Regards


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

try

forcespenpals.co.uk forces dating and penpals for military personnel and civilians

beware of the chat room though, there are some mean buggers about and assume that cos you're a chick you're in there bunny boiling even if you're married/taken so may get mild abuse.

lots of nice guys and girls though to make up for the aholes.


----------



## izzyowl (Sep 1, 2010)

I've tried most forces penpal sites & didn't get very far


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll be writing these kind of letter to my OH in a year or so's time 

Will note down a few addresses though


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Awww, this is a lovely idea! My best friends OH is in Afghanistan at the moment I think. I know she says that a lot of the lads get bored and lonely over there so this is really sweet.

Im rubbish at writing letters but maybe if i can compose something legible i might give it a go :lol:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

I did this and now the soldier is my fiance :thumbup:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

^^^ aww!

I considered going in the army  I may write to one of them.

I saw one of the replies from was a newcastle lad! Thats where I live  (well near) My granny chose a lad near home to write to and he became her husband.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> ^^^ aww!
> 
> I considered going in the army  I may write to one of them.
> 
> I saw one of the replies from was a newcastle lad! Thats where I live  (well near) My granny chose a lad near home to write to and he became her husband.


he was in the army 14 years been iraq and everywhere , he met me got out and now we have been together 5 years


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

zacknzena said:


> he was in the army 14 years been iraq and everywhere , he met me got out and now we have been together 5 years


thats really sweet!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> thats really sweet!


thankyou


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I have to ask, do you just pick someone from the list and send it to them? how much is postage and can i send it from my local post office? I would love to have an army penpal. My friend is collecting things to send packages over for her sons troop. But I wasn't sure about asking if they needed a penpal.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

_Sara_ said:


> I have to ask, do you just pick someone from the list and send it to them? how much is postage and can i send it from my local post office? I would love to have an army penpal. My friend is collecting things to send packages over for her sons troop. But I wasn't sure about asking if they needed a penpal.


yeah just pick someone from the list , postage isnt alot really depends where abouts in the world you are sending it to , use the blue airmail envelopes you can get them from the post office .

Also there is a website called british penpals that has soldiers on too and you can chat online to them too , 5 pound to join i think .


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

I want an army penpal lol, but abit too skint to join any of them sites.:frown:

maybe later lol


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

zacknzena said:


> yeah just pick someone from the list , postage isnt alot really depends where abouts in the world you are sending it to , use the blue airmail envelopes you can get them from the post office .
> 
> Also there is a website called british penpals that has soldiers on too and you can chat online to them too , 5 pound to join i think .


Is there anyway of finding out who everyone else has writted to? I would prefer to send a letter to someone that hasn't got any, rather than someone who has has got 2 or 3


----------



## HannaMariie (Jan 16, 2011)

There are alot of adresses here just wondered if anyone could just pick me one adress out i dont have enough time to write to them all  but i am 18 just wondered if there is any of the adresses are around my age! orif u dont know there ages just randomly select me one. that sounds really mean! sorry many thanks x


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

omg :scared: i just sent an email away to one of the lads lol i think its weird but hopefully he will appreciate it lol. Fingers crossed he replies. Like i said at the end of the email if i dont hear back at least im showing i care. xx:thumbup:



ps can we do a little drop in to see how everyone is getting on if any of the lads email or write back i think it would be very interesting.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I really want to do this, as I already have a few penpals, but I really don't know what to say to them? Give me some ideas please!!!


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I really want to do this, as I already have a few penpals, but I really don't know what to say to them? Give me some ideas please!!!


hey this is how my email kinda went lol

hi how are you hope u dont mind u emailing although its kinda weird lol. hwos ur day? where are ya based how long is your tour. what kinda things u are into or been up to did they get home for xmas and new year and whats weather been like here.

i said at the end if they didnt reply back at least im showing i care

hope this helps


----------



## Praecelsus (Jan 14, 2011)

As a military type I approve of this thread and would love to receive nice letters on tour 

However (and apologies to put a damper on things) if this thread was made in 2009 then the people listed on the first page will have completed their tours long ago and might be a bit puzzled by any letters or emails sent. Maybe best to update the list?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

right im about to email all the ones supplied with an email address, no idea what to write i will sound like an idiot do you tell them about yourself? or just ask about them?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Praecelsus said:


> As a military type I approve of this thread and would love to receive nice letters on tour
> 
> However (and apologies to put a damper on things) if this thread was made in 2009 then the people listed on the first page will have completed their tours long ago and might be a bit puzzled by any letters or emails sent. Maybe best to update the list?


did not think of this!! how can we find an updated list?


----------



## Praecelsus (Jan 14, 2011)

I will find out for you guys, if people are still interested?

Unfortunately writing to the addresses on the first page will mean letters arrive over there for no one, and space is at a premium when transporters go over. Emails will result in some very confused soldiers


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Praecelsus said:


> *I will find out for you guys, if people are still interested?*
> 
> Unfortunately writing to the addresses on the first page will mean letters arrive over there for no one, and space is at a premium when transporters go over. Emails will result in some very confused soldiers


i ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :thumbup: thankies!


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

geez how stupid do we feel lol


----------

